# PE Reference materials to take to exam for Illinois PE



## PE Books (May 20, 2011)

Are Schaum's outlines allowed in the exam room? How about Camara's book?


----------



## willsee (May 20, 2011)

PE Books said:


> Are Schaum's outlines allowed in the exam room? How about Camara's book?


Schaum's is not allowed

The EPRM is allowed


----------



## Adrenaline (May 20, 2011)

willsee said:


> PE Books said:
> 
> 
> > Are Schaum's outlines allowed in the exam room? How about Camara's book?
> ...


Its solution manual is not.


----------



## willsee (May 20, 2011)

ah I didn't know there was a solution manual...I just ordered the Reference Manual


----------



## benbo (May 22, 2011)

Adrenaline said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> > PE Books said:
> ...


Better check with your state.

AS far as I can tell, there is no prohibition against the solution manual (if it exists) or Schauwms in California, unless the law has changed in the past couple years. Well, read and interpret the below for yourself. http://www.pels.ca.gov/4-11_pe_pls_examinee_instructions.pdf



> REFERENCE MATERIALS - There are two types of documents that apply: professionally, published reference materials that are bound by staples and reference materials that are manually or hand stapled. The published reference materials that are securely fastened in their covers by their staples are allowed. Manually or hand stapled documents that are NOT securely fastened in their covers are NOT allowed. “Post-Its” will be permitted as book tabs only (must be attached prior to entering the testing area). You are permitted to bring as many reference materials into the testing area as one trip will permit. Fire Codes require that all aisle ways be kept clear.All reference materials (i.e. including all forms of notes) must be bound and remain bound during the exam. Bound refers to material permanently bound by stitching or glue and materials fastened securely in its cover by fasteners which penetrate all papers (i.e. ring binders, spiral binders, plastic snap binders, brads, or screw posts). Published reference materials entitled, “120 Solved Surveying Problems” for the California Special Civil Engineers Examination (CSSP) and “Civil Surveying Samples Examinations” for the California Special Engineering Surveying Examination (CSSE2) will be allowed.
> 
> Items strictly prohibited in the exam area: hand stapled materials, blank writing tablets or tablets containing blank pages, unbound tablets, unbound notes, slide charts and/or wheel charts (hand-held cardboard or plastic calculating devices with rotating or sliding pieces.


----------



## willsee (May 22, 2011)

He was asking about Illinois though which Schaum's is not allowed.


----------



## Adrenaline (May 23, 2011)

Yes, we were talking about Illiniois specifically.

Here is all they say with respect to reference materials



> References for Principles and Practice of Engineering Examination:
> -Examinees may use any number of texts during the examination. No exchange of reference material will be permitted during any examination session. Examinees may choose to change some of their reference books between the morning and afternoon sessions.
> 
> -All exams are open book. PE Civil must bring their own copies of the applicable design standards.
> ...


If in doubt of one of your refrences, you can always ask a proctor before the exam begins. Although, they may not be aware of the newest rules. I brought the full document with the important refrence parts highlighted incase my EERM came into question.


----------



## benbo (May 23, 2011)

Oh, okay. I didn't catch the Illinois in the title.


----------



## Peele1 (May 23, 2011)

Lesson: Don't take the PE in Illinois, this appears to be the only state with such restrictions. I really like the one about not having "any other books purported to be helpful in preparation for professional engineering examinations."


----------



## snickerd3 (May 23, 2011)

illinois may have restrictions on what you can't bring into the exam but their requirements for getting licensed aren't huge. Just need 4yrs experience under PE. They don't require 5 references like other states.


----------



## willsee (May 23, 2011)

Basically just can't have solutions manuals or practice tests...not that big of a deal.


----------



## djgresham (May 23, 2011)

I used both when I took the IL Exam in April


----------



## Insaf (Jun 1, 2011)

Michigan PE (Electrical): What materials are allowed / not allowed in Exam romm? Any restrictions?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Insaf said:


> Michigan PE (Electrical): What materials are allowed / not allowed in Exam romm? Any restrictions?


Take a look at the NCEES Exam-day policies website. Here is specific information pertaining to Michigan according to the state board.


----------

